# Underbite



## LittlePixie

My girl Lexi has an underbite...








Does anyone else have a chi with an underbite? Your thoughts on them, ugly or cute? If you have any pics of your chi with an underbite, please share


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

I don't have pics but I can say I think it's cute!


----------



## Brodysmom

LOTS of chis have underbites. Its really common. Good level bites are hard in this breed because their mouths are so small. 

A dog should have 42 teeth. Try fitting 42 teeth into a muzzle an inch long.  That's one reason why dental care is SO important. Many chis have incorrect bites (overshot, undershot, wry) and are missing teeth. The teeth they have may be loosely rooted. So take care of those teeth, no matter what kind of bite they have! 

It's easy to tell. If you can see the bottom lip when the mouth is closed, then the dog probably has an underbite. 

Oh and yes... Brody has an obvious underbite. As long as an incorrect bite doesn't interfere with eating, it's just an aesthetic thing. You can see his underbite in the teeth photo in his siggy. OH, and he has missing teeth too. :coolwink: (As do most chi's).


----------



## LittlePixie

Brody's lips and underbite look just like Lexi's does. It was hard getting a pic, you can see it in a few of the other pics I posted of her but her bottom lip pokes out lol..Pixie on the other hand has a beautiful bite! Its perfect..Lexi is the oddball of the two, she is unique in like every way. I dont mind it though..and it doesnt interfere with her eating or anything which is good. I was just curious how many other people have chi's with the underbite thing.


----------



## pupluv168

Toby has a slight underbite, but it's hard to see. 

My moms chi Rocky, on the other hand, has a very noticeable underbite. It's very common in Chis. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick

Ruby has a perfect bite. She is from a show dog breeder and happened to get her CH sire's beautiful bite.

My other two have underbites. Eden's is very slight and only visible when checking or brushing her teeth. Hope's is dramatic. So much so that when you pull back her little lips her teeth look like a bulldog! We love her to bits (and tell her so) and she is perfect to us but I would prefer she not have the underbite. I really prefer Chis as close to the standard as possible. She often has what we refer to as her "Elvis lip" where her little lip is caught on her teeth.

Here is a pic of Hope's where her underbite is visible externally:


----------



## intent2smile

Jaxx has an underbite as well. You cannot see Jaxx's unless you are brushing his teeth but I am always careful to make sure I brush his teeth every couple days to make sure his teeth stay healthy.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I was told told when I took Buttons for his jab he has a slight overbite. I hope this wont cause any problems. Apparently if it does it can be corrected.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lexi has a cute underbite  I love her pinkness too


----------



## Tiny

My penny has a underbite but my tiny who is a min pin chi mix has a perfect bite! But thats prob because she's a mix 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall

Douglas has a good bite, not under or overshot. 

I personally don't like the way some underbites look, but most of the time they're pretty darn cute haha.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

When choosing a puppy, I automatically check the bite. So Bambi had a perfect bite, and so does Harley even though we didn't actually choose him exactly.
Delilah has a level bite (where the teeth meet) rather than the preferred scissor bite. Mouse had an overbite/undershot jaw when we brought her home. A month of eating raw however has really strengthened her jaws, because now she has an almost perfect scissor bite, I am quite amazed! I just wish I had before and after pics.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Odie has an underbite! I have to admit that I think it's beyond adorable.


----------

